# Looking at an external eq or Upgrade Reciever?



## btbed (Jan 4, 2015)

I have a Denon avr-x3000 and am wondering the best easiest route for further subwoofer eq... 

The Receiver has Audyssey multieq xt and does an ok job but the subwoofer area it seems to lack... boomy peaks here and there... 

Is it time to upgrade to a Audyssey Multieq xt32 with sub ht reciever or an external eq (dspeaker, mini dsp, sub with built in correction ect.) with this one? 

Thoughts?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I would expect that the cheapest option is to use an outboard EQ. However, if simplicity is more important, then a new receiver would be the way to go.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## btbed (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks Wayne.... ya just wondering if Audyssey multieq xt32 is the holy grail over an external eq option.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Audyssey XT32 is very good as a plug-and-play system. However, many people use an external EQ for their subwoofers, especially when more than one subwoofer is involved. Of course, you need to use an external room measurement system (like REW) to find out exactly what needs to be done.


----------



## btbed (Jan 4, 2015)

Sounds like way to go. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If the external EQ is the way you decide to go the Yamaha YDP2006 can be found for less than $200 on ebay (I got two for around $100 each) They are one of the best two channel EQs on the market for the money and are fully parametric and include notch filters.


----------



## btbed (Jan 4, 2015)

Very cool. Thanks. One of the members here actually offered me a great deal on an Anti-Mode 8033c so may try that first along with my Audyssey multieq xt. Then go from there.


----------



## btbed (Jan 4, 2015)

Well tried the anti mode 8033c along with my Denon Audyssey multieq xt... definitely a difference. 
Much flatter response.. less boomy . Pretty happy for now. 

Next step.... SVS PB-2000!!!


----------

